# 2puff Driptips



## king-ding-n-ling

Hi Guys

Anyone in JHB have stock of the 2puff Driptips?


----------



## LandyMan

Which ones specifically? I have two batches coming in ... first batch should be here next week, the next one the week after


----------



## king-ding-n-ling

Do you have pics of the ones you getting?


----------



## LandyMan

These are the ones incoming:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## king-ding-n-ling

YES - These are the ones i'm looking for

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD

Also have some inbound and will be here soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## king-ding-n-ling

Great stuff - surprisingly i have found it really hard to get nice drip tips in JHB - maybe not looking hard enough!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan

@king-ding-n-ling our current collection:
http://www.vapescape.co.za/shop/Accessories-Extras/Drip-Tips
And then there are some more coming in with the 2Puffs as well


----------



## king-ding-n-ling

LandyMan said:


> @king-ding-n-ling our current collection:
> http://www.vapescape.co.za/shop/Accessories-Extras/Drip-Tips
> And then there are some more coming in with the 2Puffs as well



Thanks - will wait patiently for the 2puff ones


----------



## Yiannaki

Awesome thread @Marzuq  I need more 2 puffs drip tips in my life.

Calling @Paulie and @Silver to this thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Yiannaki for thinking of me
I definitely want one of those 2puffs tips for my nuppin!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Thanks @Yiannaki for thinking of me
> I definitely want one of those 2puffs tips for my nuppin!


These a drip tips rock  a red one will go nicely with your sub tank. Just saying

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

I also must have 1


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## king-ding-n-ling

Seams I'm not the only who really wanted these....glad we finally going to get some

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Yiannaki said:


> These a drip tips rock  a red one will go nicely with your sub tank. Just saying


I've been struggling for months to find a nice red one for Jane ... so you will notice that there are ALOT of red ones available and incoming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

LandyMan said:


> I've been struggling for months to find a nice red one for Jane ... so you will notice that there are ALOT of red ones available and incoming


I noticed that. now we just need lumo green and hot pink for me


----------



## LandyMan

Yiannaki said:


> I noticed that. now we just need lumo green and hot pink for me


Yep. Check the Chinese style green ones on the site. Might just work


----------



## jtgrey

@LandyMan pls put me down for a red and a black one . The two in the last 2 pictures pls .


----------



## LandyMan

jtgrey said:


> @LandyMan pls put me down for a red and a black one . The two in the last 2 pictures pls .


Cool, will do @jtgrey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan

@LandyMan how many different colours are you bringing in ?

please put me down for 4


----------



## LandyMan

shaunnadan said:


> @LandyMan how many different colours are you bringing in ?
> 
> please put me down for 4


Hey @shaunnadan, different variations of black and red. I will post a more complete list of the incoming goodies during the week.


----------



## Jakey

Im in, need 3. Subtank mini, nautilis mini, and derringer. Defo gna keep an eye out


----------



## king-ding-n-ling

Please reserve some black ones for me since i asked first lol...
The ones with the cross thread at the bottom


----------



## Marzuq

Yiannaki said:


> Awesome thread @Marzuq  I need more 2 puffs drip tips in my life.
> 
> Calling @Paulie and @Silver to this thread


@Yiannaki i totally agree these 2puff drip tips are great and i definitely want some more
but i did not start this thread. 
it seem @king-ding-n-ling has not realised that Minion Avatars are reserved for me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Marzuq said:


> @Yiannaki i totally agree these 2puff drip tips are great and i definitely want some more
> but i did not start this thread.
> it seem @king-ding-n-ling has not realised that Minion Avatars are reserved for me


Lol dude I just saw a minion and assumed it was you  I did find it odd that he mentioned that it's hard to find in jhb

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

Yiannaki said:


> Lol dude I just saw a minion and assumed it was you  I did find it odd that he mentioned that it's hard to find in jhb


We should have a sticky that says Minions are a Marzuq reference lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Yiannaki said:


> Lol dude I just saw a minion and assumed it was you  I did find it odd that he mentioned that it's hard to find in jhb



i think this also shows how important an Avatar is. When we frequent the forum as much as we do we recognize each other by the avatar we use and dont bother checking names. @Silver will agree with me on this one

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Marzuq said:


> i think this also shows how important an Avatar is. When we frequent the forum as much as we do we recognize each other by the avatar we use and dont bother checking names. @Silver will agree with me on this one



This is so true! Now i need to double check names when i see a minion

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## king-ding-n-ling

I guess we share some common interests in vaping,driptips and minions lol....
Avatar changed to avoid confusion

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

king-ding-n-ling said:


> I guess we share some common interests in vaping,driptips and minions lol....
> Avatar changed to avoid confusion


Lol, there are a few on ECF as well - every time I see one I think: Ah, there goes @Marzuq. Seems to be popular among vapers.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

king-ding-n-ling said:


> I guess we share some common interests in vaping,driptips and minions lol....
> Avatar changed to avoid confusion




I believe that was my very first avatar as well. minions rock!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

Andre said:


> Lol, there are a few on ECF as well - every time I see one I think: Ah, there goes @Marzuq. Seems to be popular among vapers.



I just love the fact that you guys get reminded of me when you see a minion avatar. i think thats a good thing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Marzuq said:


> i think this also shows how important an Avatar is. When we frequent the forum as much as we do we recognize each other by the avatar we use and dont bother checking names. @Silver will agree with me on this one



Agreed 100%

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riddle

Marzuq said:


> I just love the fact that you guys get reminded of me when you see a minion avatar. i think thats a good thing


Yeah I made a mod and thought I was vaping from your head. Lol. The thought of that was evil so I gave up on finishing that mod.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

Riddle said:


> Yeah I made a mod and thought I was vaping from your head. Lol. The thought of that was evil so I gave up on finishing that mod.


 LOl thats insane! but i love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Marzuq said:


> LOl thats insane! but i love it


No I'm lying. I actually broke your head... sorry about that. Now I need to get another minion that size.


----------



## Marzuq

Riddle said:


> No I'm lying. I actually broke your head... sorry about that. Now I need to get another minion that size.



hahaha now thats just wrong. me and the other minions will now be plotting against you..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riddle

Marzuq said:


> hahaha now thats just wrong. me and the other minions will now be plotting against you..


Haha. Apologies to all of you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey

Thread = hijacked


----------



## king-ding-n-ling

@LandyMan Any update on this?


----------



## LandyMan

Sorry guys ... nothing yet ... somewhere over the waters. As soon as I know more I will let you know

EDIT: Correction: currently with customs for clearance


----------



## jtgrey

Thanks @LandyMan


----------



## LandyMan

Hi all
The tips are stuck at the JIMC  They landed the day before the go-slow started.
I am trying every trick I know to get them out of there as soon as possible.

Sorry about this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## king-ding-n-ling

thanks for keeping us informed @LandyMan


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Riddle said:


> Yeah I made a mod and thought I was vaping from your head. Lol. The thought of that was evil so I gave up on finishing that mod.


is it just me ?
or does this not sound right !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KieranD

Mine are also stuck there


----------



## king-ding-n-ling

its a driptip conspiracy....


----------



## Jakey

so you got your tip stuck? just the tip?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Necris

Jakey said:


> so you got your tip stuck? just the tip?


That should go onto the things vapers say thread for sure

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jtgrey

Hi @LandyMan still nothing on the driptips ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

Tried to get some info during the week. They don't even answer the phone. I did get en email response on a mail I sent 4 weeks ago indicating they are still clearing the backlog. And that's it. Sorry guys


----------



## Waheed

Thanks for the update @LandyMan. I can't wait to get one of those 2puffs


----------



## jtgrey

Thanks @LandyMan thanks for the reply. Will gladly wait for it .


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

I also want one or two of these please...when they get here.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## KieranD

Im having the same with mine


----------



## Dirge

Noob question. Do these 2 puffs drip tips fit on tanks like the sub tank mini, aspire atlantis etc?


----------



## KieranD

Dirge said:


> Noob question. Do these 2 puffs drip tips fit on tanks like the sub tank mini, aspire atlantis etc?



Yes they will  They are universal 510 drip tips


----------



## LandyMan

KieranD said:


> Yes they will  They are universal 510 drip tips


What he said


----------



## Dirge

@KieranD @LandyMan fantastic, thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiaan PTA

Just got some info that Vapeking have them


----------



## Q-Ball

Tiaan PTA said:


> Just got some info that Vapeking have them



Black/brass only

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KieranD

Looks like mine are sitting at the Post Office ready for collection    
They will be up on the site tomorrow if it is them

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan

LOL ... just went to pick up some as well ...


----------



## Waheed

When will they be up in the site @LandyMan


----------



## jtgrey

@LandyMan did you get the driptips ??


----------



## jtgrey

Hope i am still on the list !


----------



## LandyMan

Hi guys ... We only got PMMA ones in, and not the Hybrid (PMMA and aluminium) ones ... So I will go through the list in this thread, add the names and please indicate if you are interested in the PMMA one, or if you want to wait for the Hybrid ones.


----------



## jtgrey

@LandyMan i will gladly wait for the other to arrive


----------



## KieranD

2 Puffs go live today at 9:00  
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/drip-tips


----------



## LandyMan

Hi all

The 2Puffs shipment is here. I will be loading on the site tonight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## jtgrey




----------



## LandyMan

Hi guys,

So some of you might have come right at Vape Cartel with the 2Puffs while ours were still incoming.
If you are still looking for some and indicated in this thread to place some on hold, please send me a PM indicating which one(s) you want so I can allocate before loading the items on the site.

Thanks


----------



## Waheed

Hi @LandyMan. I'm sorted thanks


----------



## jtgrey

jtgrey said:


> @LandyMan pls put me down for a red and a black one . The two in the last 2 pictures pls .



@LandyMan pls i will still be interested in these


----------



## Tiaan PTA

How much are they going for?


----------



## LandyMan

R55


----------



## KieranD

New stock of 2 Puffs Drip Tips has been loaded  

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/drip-tips


----------

